# Comet AA units



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

Here's a few pictures of my just completed Comet AA units. Gilbert never made them so I thought I would..Both units light, but only one is powered.I received the shell from a new member here on the forum in exchange for a couple of extra cars I had for his 282 engine. I'll let everyone guess














who it is,lol.


----------



## longle (Mar 7, 2015)

Very nice!


----------



## PhoebeSnow (Mar 1, 2014)

Nice!!!


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Nice, I love the blue.:thumbsup: 
What do you mean by "Gilbert never made them"?
If they never made them how come there was another one out there waiting form you to find?

Now you need a few more matching passenger cars huh?:smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

big ed said:


> Nice, I love the blue.:thumbsup:
> What do you mean by "Gilbert never made them"?
> If they never made them how come there was another one out there waiting form you to find?
> 
> Now you need a few more matching passenger cars huh?:smilie_daumenpos:


When I said Gilbert never made them, I should have said a dummy A unit. The set was just a powered A unit, with 3 cars.
I have 4 cars total for the set; a combine, 2 vista domes, and of course the ob. car.I was just test-driving the AA units around the loop with the one car, forward, backward,etc... Gilbert did make a B unit at one time, but it only made it to a proto-type, and is probably more valuable than the Hope Diamond,lol... I have the aluminum cars, green passenger, red passenger, and chrome plastic cars, but the blue stripe ones are probably my favorite.


----------



## llskis (Apr 11, 2013)

flyernut: Very very nice.:appl: If you ever could find a #467 (Comet "B" Unit) made in 1955 from the factory with the Diesel Roar you would have a One-of-a-kind-unit! I have seen them for sale on ebay from time to time. Very expensive though. Thanks for sharing. Larry


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

llskis said:


> flyernut: Very very nice.:appl: If you ever could find a #467 (Comet "B" Unit) made in 1955 from the factory with the Diesel Roar you would have a One-of-a-kind-unit! I have seen them for sale on ebay from time to time. Very expensive though. Thanks for sharing. Larry


If you've seen them on ebay, they were custom-painted from a different shell. The Comet B unit was only made as a proto-type, and I don't believe they ever made it to production. There's a set on ebay right now, ABA Comet set from MartyTrains, but they are/were custom-painted. I have an extra B unit with horn I'd like to make into a Comet B, but with summer coming, trains are starting to take a back seat to my hot rods!!


----------



## markjs (Dec 11, 2010)

The 1955 AF catalogue lists B units with diesel roar and horn for the Comet, the Rocket, and the Silver Flash. Whether they were ever produced is another question.
Mark


----------



## Nuttin But Flyer (Dec 19, 2011)

Super job F.N. !!! I found a custom "B" unit for my Comet at a show a few months back but have yet to try running it.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

I found one in my dungeon.:thumbsup:
$50 bucks?










Serious......couldn't you find another B unit and paint it?
I found some decals for $10 bucks.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/American-Fl...683?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item4d2f36f933


Some repros cheaper yet?
http://www.ebay.com/itm/S-AMERICAN-...401?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item1c4f98e0e9


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

big ed said:


> I found one in my dungeon.:thumbsup:
> $50 bucks?
> 
> View attachment 44554
> ...


I have another B unit that is a spare, and was going to paint it to match the Comet colors. PortLines has the correct color in a spray can for $21 bucks, but there's no way I'm going to pay that kind of money for a can of paint... The Gilbert-produced B unit for the Comet was actually a proto-type, with less than 100 being made. I have a reference book which gives a price of....wait for it....$8000 bucks. So, Big Ed, I'll gladly give you $50 bucks for that B unit, if original...Let me have your address,lol.....


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Do you have the decals, I thought it might be harder to get them?

Try bringing the train to a place that has the computer match setup.
They say advanced auto will take the piece you bring and match the color perfect.
Or Ace hardware too I think it was.?

I was going to try advanced this summer for the old 1963 Snow Bird blower I bought.
Their red is hard to find a match for.

Sure would look nice pulling the passenger cars with an ABA locomotive pulling it.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

big ed said:


> Do you have the decals, I thought it might be harder to get them?
> 
> Try bringing the train to a place that has the computer match setup.
> They say advanced auto will take the piece you bring and match the color perfect.
> ...


The decals are easy to get..... Thanks for that wonderful tip on the paint. I have both of those stores within 5 miles of me. I knew I could give a paint code for a car color and have it put into a spray bomb, but never thought of taking a sample to the paint store for a match. I'll have to make some phone calls.


----------

